# Why 720p videos have width less than that?



## akhilc47 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Why 720p videos have height less than that?*

This is a silly doubt I've been having for a long time. Whenever I get a video file named as 720p or BRrip or 1080p their actual video frame height is less. Like 536 or so for 720p files. My idea was HD is 1280*720 and fHD is 1920*1080. But for almost all these files width is exactly 1280/1920 but height is less. So what's the deal with this? Height is not important?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 27, 2014)

because HD resolution aspect ratio(16:9) is different from cinema/theater screen aspect ratio(2.35:1).unless movies are shot in 16:9 aspect ratio(which is very unlikely) you will get those black bars on top & bottom(aka reduced vertical length) even with original blu-ray disc.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 27, 2014)

they say 720p to determine the width of the video. which is silly. IMO


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 27, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> because HD resolution aspect ratio(16:9) is different from cinema/theater screen aspect ratio(2.35:1).unless movies are shot in 16:9 aspect ratio(which is very unlikely) you will get those black bars on top & bottom(aka reduced vertical length) even with original blu-ray disc.


yes...that is why we only get sometimes 800 as video height


----------



## Vyom (Jan 27, 2014)

Width is important. Its just that most p!rates dont care about the exact height. 
Neither do most downloaders.

You can only get so much with p!racy.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 28, 2014)

sometimes the 1080 p is referred to the vertical height+black bars...so the whole picture ends up being 1080 but in the torrent description they mention1920x 800p etc..
happened in my case a few days ago


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 28, 2014)

sometimes, while downloading anime, i've came across encodes which are actually 720*400p resolution and some people call it 720p encodes. 
Need to stay away from those kind of people.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 28, 2014)

Luffy said:


> sometimes, while downloading anime, i've came across encodes which are actually 720*400p resolution and some people call it 720p encodes.
> Need to stay away from those kind of people.



need to stay away from luffy....he's a piratzees


----------



## srkmish (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Why 720p videos have height less than that?*

i had the same doubt ,but then there is nothing to complain. all 720p/1080p rips look great. yify baba ki jai!


----------



## Gollum (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Why 720p videos have height less than that?*



srkmish said:


> i had the same doubt ,but then there is nothing to complain. all 720p/1080p rips look great. yify baba ki jai!



no no, publicHD is the Best. 9+ GB of awesomeness


----------



## akhilc47 (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Why 720p videos have height less than that?*



srkmish said:


> all 720p/1080p rips look great


ya can't complain. It's just that I sometime check the dimension before starting the movie and it's almost always not true HD. then again can't complain 



Gollum said:


> no no, publicHD is the Best. 9+ GB of awesomeness


I also downloads YIFY and it gives pretty decent quality. Is 9+ GB for a single file? Is it really worth it? I mean I don't have a great display or speakers.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 28, 2014)

@OP: don't worry about the resolutions...whether its 720p or 1080p..

all u need to look for is the bitrate of the video (the more bitrate the more clarity it has)
so a 720p video looks amazing if it has excellent bitrate


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 28, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> @OP: don't worry about the resolutions...whether its 720p or 1080p..
> 
> all u need to look for is the bitrate of the video (the more bitrate the more clarity it has)
> so a 720p video looks amazing if it has excellent bitrate


i think both are equally important...what use of a high bitrate video if the resolution is very less?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 28, 2014)

did nobody read my previous post?


> most p!rates dont care about the exact height.You can only get so much with p!racy.





> sometimes the 1080 p is referred to the vertical height+black barssometimes the 1080 p is referred to the vertical height+black bars





> It's just that I sometime check the dimension before starting the movie and it's almost always not true HD.



*HD aspect ratio(16:9)=/=Cinema/theater screen aspect ratio(2.35:1,2.39:1,2.40:1)*
1280*720 or 1920*1080 are HD resolutions with 16:9 aspect ratio while 1280*536 & *1980*800 are cinema/theater screen aspect ratio which is what you will get even if you buy original blu-ray.*this is why you get real 720p & 1080p TV programs because they are not filmed in cinema screen aspect ratio.*anything meant for theater will never have 16:9 aspect ratio(aka real 1920*1080 or 1280*720 resolution).*


----------



## akhilc47 (Jan 28, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> *HD aspect ratio(16:9)=/=Cinema/theater screen aspect ratio(2.35:1,2.39:1,2.40:1)*
> 1280*720 or 1920*1080 are HD resolutions with 16:9 aspect ratio while 1280*536 & *1980*800 are cinema/theater screen aspect ratio which is what you will get even if you buy original blu-ray.*this is why you get real 720p & 1080p TV programs because they are not filmed in cinema screen aspect ratio.*anything meant for theater will never have 16:9 aspect ratio(aka real 1920*1080 or 1280*720 resolution).*



Thanks for the explanation man... I was always thinking movie uploaders are not doing it properly.hehe.. So general movies are not truly full-HD. 2.35:1 is too wide for home screens I guess? Then how come HD resolution get so much hype? Only youtube videos are giving true HD file.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 28, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> i think both are equally important...what use of a high bitrate video if the resolution is very less?


not equally but ya u can say that priority shud be bitrate first & then resolution


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 28, 2014)

all HD programs on TV are real HD resolution & the reason for HD hype.people see movies in theater that too once a month or even not that considering current quality of movies but people watch TV/TV programs daily & that's where HD matters.

beside resolution & bitrate there is also quality of display.on a cheap TN panel lcd there is no need for a 5-6gb 720p file(standard 720p size for typical hollywood action movie) as even a less bitrate 2-3gb 720p file will also be fine.


----------



## akhilc47 (Jan 28, 2014)

I generally store <3gb movies (except some 20 or so good movies which I keep 5-11gb prints). I have a laptop which is not fHD but I still keep the files for future purposes. *How exactly does a 2gb and 10gb video files differ?* Assuming I have a very good display? I'm asking this because if they doesn't differ that much I can save some space. Also does audio have much importance in determining file size?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 28, 2014)

akhilc47 said:


> *How exactly does a 2gb and 10gb video files differ?* Assuming I have a very good display? I'm asking this because if they doesn't differ that much I can save some space. Also does audio have much importance in determining file size?



well, u will have to compare both the videos and 10gb one excels in quality of a 2gb


----------

